# brown leaves/twig dieback on ash?



## ATH (Sep 21, 2007)

I looked at some ash trees last week, and have been unable to identify the cause of the problem here. The leaves are brown - mostly on the lower branches, and upon closer examination, the twigs associated with the brown leaves are dead. They are basically dried out.

The leaves have a black spots on them, and are curled (but not real tight).

Smaller pics here (trying to be dial-up friendly) - click link for larger version (not as dial-up friendly).






Larger version of the picture




Larger version of the picture

Ideas?

Thanks!


PS: I know the 'real' answer is "It is ash, who cares, cut them down before EAB gets them". But the homeowner wasn't content with that. She wants the tree to be alive when she sells the house in 2-3 years!


----------



## Urban Forester (Sep 24, 2007)

I would like to see a closeup of one of the branches that had the dead leaves on it. If I was to guess (OK I will...) This looks very similar to the damage caused by oystershell scale. They suck the life out of individual branches. I doubt the black spots played a role in the leaf death (only a guess) that appears to be dead tissue (necrosis) spots.


----------

